# Pike cichlid identification help



## wareagleu1986 (Mar 5, 2013)

Today my local PETCO received a 2-3 inch Pike Cichlid but they do not know what kind and told me they could not find out the scientific name. I was hoping someone could help me identify this cichlid. Thanks in advance.



















Tried to put photos in the post but failed so I attached a direct link


----------



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

Crenicichla lacustris perhaps?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Anybody else have any ideas?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Typical _saxatilis_ complex species, not _lacustris_. Probably _lepidota_ type, about 5-6 species that are impossible to identify as juvies, and difficult to tell apart even as adults. These are fairly available through standard commercial sources, I can almost guarantee you'll never see _lacustris_ in Petco.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Well it's definitely not C. lacustris....it's got a color pattern like none other, with all the red dots.(Visible even in the juvie posted by CMN, especially in the dorsal fin).

Fish in question appears to be a saxatilis -type. It has no sub-orbital marking; a low humeral blotch that is practically part of it's horizontal stripe, and blotches all along above it's horizontal stripe. A small ocelated tail spot with the horizontal stripe running right to the end of the tail. And a red eye. Looks to me like Crenicichla sveni, or something very similar.
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-78RMLMDB.jpg


----------

